# How to remove sweat stain off sofa?



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a microfiber sofa. The color is called 'celery'.

Ds fell asleep on the sofa last night. The backs of his hands sweat when he sleeps. It left a stain on the sofa.
How in the world do I remove the stain?!


----------



## MJ13 (Jun 10, 2007)

our microfiber is really easy to clean







which is why I love it! We just use a damp rag and we've been able to clean all kinds of ickies off of it.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I think I'm going to try a damp microfiber cloth on it.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

We use hot water and vinegar. We have two microfiber sofas - one is offwhite and one is dark green. To keep the offwhite one looking new, the hot water and vinegar is magic!! We have yet to clean our green one.







But I just spot clean that one when needed (when DS spits up or something) with a hot water rag.


----------

